# Megan's Law.....



## MakeupByMe (May 17, 2010)

Its a little scary searching for offenders in your neighborhood you dont know if your neighbor, or the lady down the street, or the man around the block is gona be on this Offenders site, ButAfter I had my kids I checked my city's list &amp; theres one located somewhere at the end of my street &amp; about 30 all together in our city? Its scary I found in a nearby city about 8 offenders all living in one apartment complex (wtf) i know where that is too cuz there a small shopping center across the street...........Anyways just wondering as Parents have any of you checked your citys Sex offenders list? Or even if your not Parents have you checked just to be curious? what did you find? Did any of the ppls images look familiar to you?


----------



## Anna (May 17, 2010)

I have and I actually know some of the people on the list. And take this however you want, it doesnt shock me that some of the people are on the list. Theres also one about 3 houses away from me. This is one of those cases where its a double edge sword. its nice to have the knowledge, but also makes me afraid as well.


----------



## internetchick (May 17, 2010)

I check, and check again now and then. We are lucky that the playground for our apartment complex is right behind us, because we can just look out our window and see the kids.

I know this is harsh, but I am SO for the death penalty for those who sexually abuse children. There is no rehabilitation for people like that.


----------



## bella1342 (May 17, 2010)

I do check... I have in the last few months, but I should check again now that summer is right around the corner. Last I checked there weren't any in at least 5 blocks of my house.


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 17, 2010)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I check, and check again now and then. We are lucky that the playground for our apartment complex is right behind us, because we can just look out our window and see the kids.
I know this is harsh, but I am SO for the death penalty for those who sexually abuse children. There is no rehabilitation for people like that.

Its not harsh I totally agree with you It frustrates me Thats "its ok" (according to there non punishment) to harm an innocent child causing them to suffer emotionally the rest of there life , BUT its soooooo illegal &amp; wrong to smoke a joint or puff the crack pipe or shoot up (now i know its wrong But i'd rather live next to a person who only harms himself than a poor child)


----------



## AudreyNola (May 18, 2010)

No, I had never done that before just now... there were 4 in close proximity - that's a ton for a small town. Very scary. I'm down for life imprisonment.


----------



## Johnnie (May 18, 2010)

I've checked in my previous town but I'll have to do the same here. It'll be interesting in a bad sense to find out where they're at. Thing is, I'm extremely close to a school, an elementary school. So there's lots of young children walking around.


----------



## Aprill (May 18, 2010)

My intuition is a *****....

I live within walking distance of the school, but never allowed the kids to walk, looked on watchdog and there is a man that lives right there at the corner where the crossing guard works traffic to let the kids walk to school.

Anyway. I hadnt checked since moving in here, I have now but I am careful anyway. Kids are not allowed to be outside without supervision, if he ever tries a thing he's dead.


----------



## Johnnie (May 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif there is a man that lives right there at the corner where the crossing guard works traffic to let the kids walk to school. *scratches head* Why the crap do they let these guys live right next to a school? Gah!!


----------



## divadoll (May 18, 2010)

The Canadian Government is crap when it comes to this kind of stuff. It's Criminal Justice - Justice for Criminals but nothing for its citizens. This privacy thing is S***! I don't even know where to look!


----------



## KGW (May 18, 2010)

How in the world can these people be living by schools???????? It's crazy and so scary. I'm going to have to check our list to see how bad it looks. I live in a busy area so I'm sure the list is huge.


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 18, 2010)

I checked before Ilo was born, but haven't this year. This reminds me that I should. Last time there was one about 2 streets away from us and even still, I won't let him out my sight. I don't trust myself should anything happen to my child.


----------



## Aprill (May 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *scratches head* Why the crap do they let these guys live right next to a school? Gah!! No clue but the Police Department and the school now knows that there is a predator. And sadly, he was convicted for molesting a special needs child. I did ask is it illegal for me to post a newsletter, it is not, so everyone within a block east and west will know, and if he mad he can kiss my ass.


----------



## Geek (May 18, 2010)

I check it often. The other day, I told my 90 year old grandma that there was a register sex offender living around the corner from her house, that I located on Megan's Law website, she had no idea what I was talking about. lol

Unfortunately, today's progressive type of society, many people, including crazy judges, are more worried about the convicted felon's "civil rights" than, taking a good hard look at their predatory past(and possible future) actions. I pity the fool who may (try to) enter my house, as he/she may find themselves with a laser site aim between the legs, cuz I don't shoot to kill...way too easy.


----------



## Adrienne (May 18, 2010)

I check it often. There's one sex offender about a mile from our house and that's the closest one. I'm not afraid of those who are registered (even though I believe they should be publicly humiliated and electrocuted). At least I know who they are and where they live and what they look like. I'm more afraid of the fact that the ones who haven't been caught could be my neighbor as well. Like Aprill, I supervise my child anytime Gio goes out. I don't care if he is on my porch, I'm out there with him and I hardly allow him to go out with family members just because they want to take him to the park. No one else is going to watch him as well as I will.


----------



## Aprill (May 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No one else is going to watch him as well as I will. This is my philosophy, except my husband who watches them 10x harder than I do, lol


----------



## emily_3383 (May 18, 2010)

Ive checked and none of them look familiar at all.


----------



## internetchick (May 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I check it often. The other day, I told my 90 year old grandma that there was a register sex offender living around the corner from her house, that I located on Megan's Law website, she had no idea what I was talking about. lol
Unfortunately, today's progressive type of society, many people, including crazy judges, are more worried about the convicted felon's "civil rights" than, taking a good hard look at their predatory past(and possible future) actions. I pity the fool who may (try to) enter my house, as he/she may find themselves with a laser site aim between the legs, cuz I don't shoot to kill...way too easy.

Tony we may not agree on much, but I loved your post lol!


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 18, 2010)

I know, right? I love TOny's post.


----------



## Geek (May 18, 2010)

We don't? oh ok. lol thanks





Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Tony we may not agree on much, but I loved your post lol!


----------



## Johnnie (May 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No clue but the Police Department and the school now knows that there is a predator. And sadly, he was convicted for molesting a special needs child. I did ask is it illegal for me to post a newsletter, it is not, so everyone within a block east and west will know, and if he mad he can kiss my ass. That's a good idea! I'm gonna give them a call and see what I can do.


----------



## bella1342 (May 18, 2010)

Geez... there's one living right next door to my MIL! I called my MIL, and she had no clue, but she said he is a scum, and she's almost positive he beats up his pregnant wife/gf. Awesome. Now I'll be so afraid to leave my kids there from now on.


----------



## Johnnie (May 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Geez... there's one living right next door to my MIL! I called my MIL, and she had no clue, but she said he is a scum, and she's almost positive he beats up his pregnant wife/gf. Awesome. Now I'll be so afraid to leave my kids there from now on.



Oh man poor lady! Has your MIL thought about reporting this scumbag for beating his pregnant gf?


----------



## Shelley (May 18, 2010)

Canada does not have a public website you can look up to see if sexual predators are in your neighbourhood. The police have a offenders list only available to them. I wish we had something similar to what you guys have in the USA.

If I had children I would definitely want to know where these predators live.


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 19, 2010)

I love April, tony, &amp; adriens postts

Very much the way I feel ....I feel sometimes family or friends feel offended by my never wanting to let my kids go with them or Calling to check up every so often ....But Like was said b4 noone can watch em like me &amp; noone will go as crazy as me if something should happen ....excect their dad too.

I also am like adrien Scared of the ones who have not been caught &amp; registered.......you never know these days !!!!!


----------



## bella1342 (May 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh man poor lady! Has your MIL thought about reporting this scumbag for beating his pregnant gf? Apparently she reported him today... so that's a good thing. She reported him before for beating up one of his kids too. Not sure why he's still roaming free.


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Apparently she reported him today... so that's a good thing. She reported him before for beating up one of his kids too. Not sure why he's still roaming free. Oh because the law about these crimes SUCK , for lack of a better word As I mentioned earlier in this thread!!!!!

A man that was my neighbor years ago grabbed a little girl off her porch across the street till the grandma got her &amp; he took off the cops came etc etc he was free in an hr (though he had prior cases like this &amp;with identity theft &amp; drugs) ...........Oh boy it took me , My mother , her friend &amp; a cop to keep my BF from killing this a***hole!!!

Another man I mentioned in other threads raped his 8 yr old niece &amp; got off witth a crappy PROBATION

A man two cities from me Raped a 6 yr old girl (My moms friends daughter) &amp; this man was raping his own CHILDREN ......oh all tthis poor 6 yr old child got was a couple thousand dollars &amp; everyone went on there way......Yet when this childs mother shot at him who got into trouble...............Yup you guessed it NOT HIM

This world is filled with pure evil it sickens me!!!!


----------



## Johnnie (May 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh because the law about these crimes SUCK , for lack of a better word As I mentioned earlier in this thread!!!!!
A man that was my neighbor years ago grabbed a little girl off her porch across the street till the grandma got her &amp; he took off the cops came etc etc he was free in an hr (though he had prior cases like this &amp;with identity theft &amp; drugs) ...........Oh boy it took me , My mother , her friend &amp; a cop to keep my BF from killing this a***hole!!!

Another man I mentioned in other threads raped his 8 yr old niece &amp; got off witth a crappy PROBATION

A man two cities from me Raped a 6 yr old girl (My moms friends daughter) &amp; this man was raping his own CHILDREN ......oh all tthis poor 6 yr old child got was a couple thousand dollars &amp; everyone went on there way......Yet when this childs mother shot at him who got into trouble...............Yup you guessed it NOT HIM

This world is filled with pure evil it sickens me!!!!

I don't get it either. Sometimes I wish it were legal to kill child molesters. I'd be serial at that.


----------



## divadoll (May 20, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't get it either. Sometimes I wish it were legal to kill child molesters. I'd be serial at that. I think the fitting punishment should be castration and mutilation. I want him to walk around and experience that. I don't think death is fitting when it could be HELL on earth for them!or a similar punishment for Prometheus after it was discovered he had given the gift of fire to man... He was changed to the side of mountain and every morning, bird would peck out his eyes and every night, they will grow back.


----------



## Shelley (May 24, 2010)

I recall awhile ago Oprah had a show about sex predators. Off Washington state, Puget Sound area, there is a island that houses sex predators. Once they finish their sentence in prison they are sent to this island to live out the rest of their lives. It's a secure facility but they live in dorm style rooms. Only accessible by boat. Reporter Lisa Ling went there to interview some of them. Apparently there are 300 at this facility. One woman, the rest men. She asked a few of them if they were released today do you think you would reoffend? One said he can't guarantee how he would react. Another one said yes he would reoffend. They receive counseling but it sounded like it was an option.

Another older man they interviewed (not at this facility) molested his own children and others. He is out of prison and said he has to control his urges all the time.

I honestly don't think these people can be rehabilitated. There like a ticking time bomb.


----------



## divadoll (May 25, 2010)

The Canadian Government is POWERLESS in controlling perverts and molesters -registered or not - in these sites due to 'Privacy Laws' that seem to trump the safety of children. This makes NO site safe for children no matter how it was intially concieved. The US government have more power to eject these parasites but Cdn Gov't cant. This was already illustrated when Myspace was ejecting their diseases (registered sex offenders). I think it was 1400 or 14000 registered sex offenders ejected in the US site but ZERO in Canada. In this situation even at 1400 in the States, it is still Zero in Canada. I was disgusted.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 25, 2010)

In the US, does the sex offender registry state the details of what the offender was found guilty of?

How do you know if the offender sexually assaulted a child, while they were an adult

or if he was was convicted of statuatory rape at 19 when he had consensual sex with his 17 year old girl friend?


----------



## divadoll (May 25, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif In the US, does the sex offender registry state the details of what the offender was found guilty of?
How do you know if the offender sexually assaulted a child, while they were an adult

or if he was was convicted of statuatory rape at 19 when he had consensual sex with his 17 year old girl friend?

I was listening to the radio last weekend and the charge of 'Rape' doesn't even exist in Canada anymore since the early 80's. It's now just sexual assault where it can be anything from goosing someone to full intercourse! So even if there is a registry in Canada, it wouldn't say anything other than sexual assault. But there isn't even one so I guess it doesn't matter what it would say. *walking away frustrated and shaking head*


----------



## Dragonfly (May 25, 2010)

I know that Rape is not a legal term in Canada, but I believe it is in the US.

I am glad it is not a legal term. Back in the day, judges would sentence a sex offender by the sex crime committed.

3 years for vaginal rape, 2 years for ******, 1 year for oral, etc.

Problem is, all sexual assault is traumatic to the victim, regardless of what he/she was forced to endure.

Now judges can't make that distinction and must sentence based on the charge of "sexual assault" and not on the details of what took place during the assault.

.................................................. .................................................. ...............

My point was whether American citizens know details of the conviction were for sexual offenders, or if they just know where to locate sexual offenders.

Many sexual offenders have never commited crimes against children.

Yet everyone seems to assume that all sexual offenders target children.

In Canada, a person's conviction is not public record.

I was curious how Americans would know accurate details of convictions.


----------



## AudreyNola (May 25, 2010)

On Kentucky's Sex Offender Registry it shows a picture of the offender, what they were convicted of and the age of the victim.


----------



## Geek (Jun 10, 2010)

It's the law here in the US and if you look on www.meganslaw.ca.gov , and look up an offender, you will see how we know.





Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

I was curious how Americans would know accurate details of convictions.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote:
My point was whether American citizens know details of the conviction were for sexual offenders, or if they just know where to locate sexual offenders. You are given all details of the incident, age of victim, charges, conviction, everything!


----------



## Topazz (Jun 11, 2010)

There is also familywatchdog.com. Free site and you don't need to sign up. I live in a pretty small town, and it's shocking that there are 20 sexual offenders nearby. More shocking is that some of them were women.


----------



## LashTV (Jun 14, 2010)

Unfortunately we do not have something like this as far as i am aware in the united kingdom and i really do wish we did. I find it discusting that people have to fight for our right to know if there is a sex offender living near or around them expecially if they have children. It is horrible knowing that this sort of thing is being protected and it is ok having the list and there names being on it BUT they still allow them to live near schools, parks, in family orientated streets and so forth. I completely understand everyone deserves a second chance and everyone has the right to start there lives over but there is a HUGE difference to stealing something to molesting a child. There is no excuse for it and the sooner people realise that it is something which CANNOT and NEVER will be fixed. once a child abuser always a child abuser, no ammount of councelling is going to change there mindframes.

I remember seeing a tv documentary where a offender was placed in a block of flats. Just in a normal flat and no one in that block knew they had never been warned. Of course there was a lot of families with young children in that block and the kids would play at the back of the flats. The police believed that with there weekly councelling and checkups that they could control his thoughts and actions. Now this guy was suppose to be doing "really well" and "changing the way his mind works" but little did the police know that he had actually been looking at a young boy from two floors down. due to hi just looking he had in his mind it was ok proving he hadnt changed. throughout his checkups he lied and pretended and got through the checkups to the point they were limited to two weekly checkups not one anymore. He then escalated within four weeks from looking to talking to bribing and then finally he lured the kid into his room and molested hi. he went as far to kill the boy and when the police came to know everything because he was dumped in the trash no ammount of words they could say to the mother and father consolled them or the block.

If they had warned the families, posted notes etc maybe just maybe the outcome would have been different. he was 6 or 7 and it took the guy a month to lure him in he had planned everything so there was no way he had changed. the police have lost a lot of respect here in the uk.

they have so much blood on there hands due to there manners no one can change that frame of thinking, they cannot stop regardless of what some may think and i agree with internetchick i think we should allow the death penalty. i just cant get my head around it

i have a three year old little girl and just literally 10 minutes down the road someone took a child who was 8 from a car luckily the boy got free but now there escalating to going that far or removing them from homes. if anything happened to my child my whole world would collapse.

i wish they would allow something like this over here. we need it, really need it.


----------



## momofthreeboys (Aug 25, 2010)

I must ask why everyone is so worried about sex offenders? Why do you want to know where they live, but not where a recently released murderer lives?

You do know you're all just pawns to the media about this, right? They say so many lies and say it repeatedly, that you believe it. What lies? Where to start??

1. "Sex offenders reoffend." Oh this is a good one. It instils fear into even the most intelligent moms out there. It's also, for the most part, not true. Did you know that sex offenders have the lowest rate of reoffense of any crime except murder? Yep, according to the department of justice, sex offenders reoffend at a rate of between 3.3 and 5.3%. Yep, far from the 50% number spouted off by the media. Don't believe me? Go to usdoj dot gov and type in sex offender recitivism. You'll be shocked.

2. "Stranger danger." Oh this is a great myth. Heck, it's the reason behind the registry. However, over 90% of sex offenses are against children known to the victim. So while you're looking at your neighbor, you should be watching Uncle Bob, as he is MUCH more of a risk to your child than your neighbor is.

3. "There are no innocent sex offenders." Oh yes there are. Ever thought about a mom getting pissed off at her ex husband for filing divorce and telling her 5yo daughter to tell the police daddy touched her to get back at daddy? It happens all the time. Daddy gets arrested, his photo up on the TV, and he is offered a plea deal to avoid a long prison term. He is told that if he takes it to trial, they will bury him as who would a jury believe, him, or a little 5yo girl?

What about a preteen girl who is mad that her dad won't let her go to a party with her friends so she makes up a story about her dad touching her to get back at him. He is arrested and is in the same situation as the above dad. Think it doesn't happen? Do your own research! Quit being a pawn of the media!!! It is quite common!!

4. "Sex offenders are the most likely culprits if a child goes missing." This is flat out untrue. In fact, sex offenders are the least likely behind family abductions, runaways, children getting lost, etc.

I see so many on here love the registry. Too bad 85% of all sex offenses are by people not on the registry, and remember, only 5.3% on the registry reoffend. Is the registry really worth the taxpayer expense when it does so little? It can't be proven that a single child was protected by the registry, so why is it there?

Some people think sex offenders should be publicly humiliated and ostracised and not allowed to live or work near schools, parks,etc. Oh, that feels good doesn't it? Takes away all the guilt you feel from all the things you've done wrong. Well, it's also one of the worst things you can do. Because nobody in their right mind (and I doubt some on this forum are from the replies on this thread) would lock up anyone for anything nonviolent for life, these people will be released. We not only don't have the space to lock them up for life, we don't have the money. So they will be released.

It is well known that any offender needs a steady job, a place to live, and a strong family and friend support network in order not to offend again. If you make sex offenders not be able to find work, not find a place to live and make them feel humiliated, they'll just go into hiding......is that what you want? Guess what? When every state increased their distance from schools offenders were allowed to live and work, they lost track of a great number of offenders. Why? Because they couldn't live anywhere, so they just vanished. Personally, I'd rather an offender living near a school and KNOW where this offender is rather than force him to move and then lose him. And offender who is unemployed and homeless is much more likely to reoffend. Is that what you want? It sure seems like it.

Other women on here, scary as it might be, think they should be castrated and/or killed. Really? So you want to castrate that innocent dad above who had a pissed of preteen daughter or pissed off ex wife? Think about it people, our justice system IS NOT perfect. Innocent people are locked up, you can't let your hate get in the way of reality.

What I find hilarious is that we actually think its ok that once a murderer is released from prison (and yes, a "life" sentence is 25 years, and they serve about 30% of that in state prison, so that means 8 years later a murderer can be released on parole) they should be allowed to get on with their lives. They don't have to register, notify neighbors, etc etc. But the 18yo guy who had sex with his 17yo girlfriend does. Are we really this stupid as a society to think this makes sense?

Want a fantastic read? Take the time and google "predator panic" and click on the first link at the top, from livescience and read it and LEARN.

We have over 2.1 million people in prison. If even 2% of these people are indeed innocent, that means we have 42,000 people locked up right now who are as innocent (or more innocent) than you are. You MUST keep this in mind during sentencing. How many people are being released from death row due to DNA evidence? Well guess what? There are moms and dads being sentenced to 20 years based on no more evidence than the testimony of a child. And in numerous instances, 5, 10 or 20 years later that "child", now an adult, comes back and says she was coerced into what she said on the stand and in fact her dad/mom was indeed innocent and did nothing.

And you want to kill these people? Shame on you. And you call yourself Americans?


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 26, 2010)

Originally Posted by *momofthreeboys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I must ask why everyone is so worried about sex offenders? Why do you want to know where they live, but not where a recently released murderer lives? 
You do know you're all just pawns to the media about this, right? They say so many lies and say it repeatedly, that you believe it. What lies? Where to start??

1. "Sex offenders reoffend." Oh this is a good one. It instils fear into even the most intelligent moms out there. It's also, for the most part, not true. Did you know that sex offenders have the lowest rate of reoffense of any crime except murder? Yep, according to the department of justice, sex offenders reoffend at a rate of between 3.3 and 5.3%. Yep, far from the 50% number spouted off by the media. Don't believe me? Go to usdoj dot gov and type in sex offender recitivism. You'll be shocked.

2. "Stranger danger." Oh this is a great myth. Heck, it's the reason behind the registry. However, over 90% of sex offenses are against children known to the victim. So while you're looking at your neighbor, you should be watching Uncle Bob, as he is MUCH more of a risk to your child than your neighbor is.

3. "There are no innocent sex offenders." Oh yes there are. Ever thought about a mom getting pissed off at her ex husband for filing divorce and telling her 5yo daughter to tell the police daddy touched her to get back at daddy? It happens all the time. Daddy gets arrested, his photo up on the TV, and he is offered a plea deal to avoid a long prison term. He is told that if he takes it to trial, they will bury him as who would a jury believe, him, or a little 5yo girl?

What about a preteen girl who is mad that her dad won't let her go to a party with her friends so she makes up a story about her dad touching her to get back at him. He is arrested and is in the same situation as the above dad. Think it doesn't happen? Do your own research! Quit being a pawn of the media!!! It is quite common!!

4. "Sex offenders are the most likely culprits if a child goes missing." This is flat out untrue. In fact, sex offenders are the least likely behind family abductions, runaways, children getting lost, etc.

I see so many on here love the registry. Too bad 85% of all sex offenses are by people not on the registry, and remember, only 5.3% on the registry reoffend. Is the registry really worth the taxpayer expense when it does so little? It can't be proven that a single child was protected by the registry, so why is it there?

Some people think sex offenders should be publicly humiliated and ostracised and not allowed to live or work near schools, parks,etc. Oh, that feels good doesn't it? Takes away all the guilt you feel from all the things you've done wrong. Well, it's also one of the worst things you can do. Because nobody in their right mind (and I doubt some on this forum are from the replies on this thread) would lock up anyone for anything nonviolent for life, these people will be released. We not only don't have the space to lock them up for life, we don't have the money. So they will be released.

It is well known that any offender needs a steady job, a place to live, and a strong family and friend support network in order not to offend again. If you make sex offenders not be able to find work, not find a place to live and make them feel humiliated, they'll just go into hiding......is that what you want? Guess what? When every state increased their distance from schools offenders were allowed to live and work, they lost track of a great number of offenders. Why? Because they couldn't live anywhere, so they just vanished. Personally, I'd rather an offender living near a school and KNOW where this offender is rather than force him to move and then lose him. And offender who is unemployed and homeless is much more likely to reoffend. Is that what you want? It sure seems like it.

Other women on here, scary as it might be, think they should be castrated and/or killed. Really? So you want to castrate that innocent dad above who had a pissed of preteen daughter or pissed off ex wife? Think about it people, our justice system IS NOT perfect. Innocent people are locked up, you can't let your hate get in the way of reality.

What I find hilarious is that we actually think its ok that once a murderer is released from prison (and yes, a "life" sentence is 25 years, and they serve about 30% of that in state prison, so that means 8 years later a murderer can be released on parole) they should be allowed to get on with their lives. They don't have to register, notify neighbors, etc etc. But the 18yo guy who had sex with his 17yo girlfriend does. Are we really this stupid as a society to think this makes sense?

Want a fantastic read? Take the time and google "predator panic" and click on the first link at the top, from livescience and read it and LEARN.

We have over 2.1 million people in prison. If even 2% of these people are indeed innocent, that means we have 42,000 people locked up right now who are as innocent (or more innocent) than you are. You MUST keep this in mind during sentencing. How many people are being released from death row due to DNA evidence? Well guess what? There are moms and dads being sentenced to 20 years based on no more evidence than the testimony of a child. And in numerous instances, 5, 10 or 20 years later that "child", now an adult, comes back and says she was coerced into what she said on the stand and in fact her dad/mom was indeed innocent and did nothing.

And you want to kill these people? Shame on you. And you call yourself Americans?

What are you Mrs Know It All? You're way out of line here. For you to come here and being as unpleasant as you are, you have no right to tell a parent how they should feel about something like this. Yes, we are concerned and want to know things like this. Matter of fact, why wouldn't we? With or without the information you provided we'll continue to harbor ill feelings for child molesters because to some of us, they are just as bad if not worse than murderers! The only thing I can agree with you on, is that there should be a registry, an accurate, up to date registry, of any and all convicted and released killers.

That is all!


----------



## Ricciolina (Aug 26, 2010)

Out of curiosity, what's the site to see sex offenders in your are? Thanks.


----------



## Shelley (Aug 27, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Ricciolina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Out of curiosity, what's the site to see sex offenders in your are? Thanks. I don't know if Switzerland has a sex offender registry?
I think in the USA each state has their own sex offender registries you can look up. Maybe someone on here can correct this if it wrong?

I also came across this website http://www.familywatchdog.us/search.asp where you can search for sex offenders across the USA.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 27, 2010)

We don't have such a registry in Canada. These are one of the things that anger me about the Canadian Government where they are protecting a criminal's right to privacy over Canadian population's right to safety.

I think everyone has the right to know if their neighbours have commit crimes against another human being. We have the right to be fore-warned so we can be for-armed! Sexual criminals leave their victims to be victims for the rest of their lives. That makes them as bad a crime as murder!


----------



## Darla (Aug 27, 2010)

No comment, but recently ran into this story from the state that first enacted Megan's Law.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





link

Report finds Megan's Law fails to reduce sex crimes, deter repeat offenders in N.J.

Published: Saturday, February 07, 2009, 6:50 AM Updated: Saturday, February 07, 2009, 7:16 AM

Susan K. Livio/Statehouse Bureau Susan K. Livio/Statehouse Bureau

Megan's Law, the landmark legislation that brought a new level of scrutiny to convicted sex offenders, has failed to deter sex crimes or reduce the number of victims since its passage 15 years ago, a new study concludes.

The federally funded study, conducted by the state Department of Corrections and Rutgers University and focused solely on New Jersey, suggests the growing cost of carrying out the law -- estimated at $5.1 million statewide in 2007 -- "may not be justifiable."






_Daniel Hulshizer/APMaureen Kanka is reflected in a Sept. 2003 photograph of her daughter, Megan, at her home in Hamilton Township in a photo taken in 2004._

"Despite wide community support for these laws, there is little evidence to date, including this study, to support a claim that Megan's Law is effective in reducing either new first-time sex offenses or sexual re-offenses," the researchers wrote in a 44-page report.

The study is the latest in a string of efforts to measure the effectiveness of Megan's Law, which has been adopted in all 50 states and the District of Columbia. Those earlier studies also found the measure does not act as a deterrent.

Defense lawyers and civil libertarians, who have long opposed the law and who have fought in court to overturn it, seized on Friday's findings, calling on lawmakers to dismantle what has grown into an elaborate system for tracking sex offenders and notifying communities of their presence.

Megan's Law supporters pushed right back, calling the measure a vital tool for parents to protect their children.

State Sen. Bill Baroni (R-Mercer), said the study "completely misses the objective" of the law.

"Any attempt to use this study to weaken or erode Megan's Law will never succeed," he said.

The law is named for Megan Kanka, who was 7 when a neighbor lured her into his Hamilton Township home on July 29, 1994, raped and killed her. Residents of the block were unaware the neighbor, Jesse Timmendequas, was a convicted sex offender. Timmendequas is now serving life in prison

In an atmosphere of statewide outrage, Megan's Law was passed by year's end. It requires convicted sex offenders to register with police after their release from prison and to notify authorities if they move. In cases where an offender is deemed most dangerous, the entire community is notified.

By 2002, the names of sex offenders also had been entered in a searchable on-line registry operated by the State Police.

Megan's mother, Maureen Kanka, who pushed for the law's passage in New Jersey and other states, said in a telephone interview Friday that Megan's Law was working just as intended.

"The purpose of the law was to provide an awareness to parents," said Kanka, who still lives in Hamilton. "It was put there for parents to know where the offenders are living. It's doing what it was supposed to do. We never said it was going to stop them from reoffending or wandering to another town."

She said she was confident the law would not be repealed, and she dismissed the cost of carrying out the measure as "pennies" when placed in context with the billions of dollars the state spends every year.

"The law provides a service to the public," she said. "I am not concerned it will be taken away."

The study, funded by the National Institute of Justice, examined the cases of 550 sex offenders who were broken into two groups -- those released from prison before the passage of Megan's Law and those released afterward.

The researchers found no statistically significant difference between the groups in whether the offenders committed new sex crimes.

Among those released before the passage of Megan's Law, 10 percent were re-arrested on sex-crime charges. Among the other group, 7.6 percent were re-arrested for such crimes.

Similarly, the researchers found no significant difference in the number of victims of the two groups. Together, the offenders had 796 victims, ages 1 to 87. Most of the offenders had prior relationships with their new victims, and nearly half were family members. In just 16 percent of the cases, the offender was a stranger.

One complicating factor for the researchers is that sex crimes had started to decline even before the adoption of Megan's Law, making it difficult to pinpoint cause and effect. In addition, sex offenses vary from county to county, rising and falling from year to year.

Even so, the researchers noted an "accelerated" decline in sex offenses in the years after the law's passage.

"Although the initial decline cannot be attributed to Megan's Law, the continued decline may, in fact, be related in some way to registration and notification activities," the authors wrote. Elsewhere in the report, they noted that notification and increased surveillance of offenders "may have a general deterrent effect."

Whatever the report's caveats, those who oppose Megan's Law said the findings reinforce their beliefs that the measure fails to improve public safety even as it violates the rights of people who have served their time in prison.

"We now find that for the past 15 years we have left the public with a false sense of security," said Michael Buncher, who heads the Special Hearings Unit in the state Public Defender's Office. "Unfortunately, it appears that Megan's Law does not work. It's time to rethink the solution."

Deborah Jacobs, executive director of the American Civil Liberties Union of New Jersey, called such laws "political Band-Aids that don't stay on."

"It's long overdue for the New Jersey Legislature to let go of what they consider the political value of 'tough on sex offenders first' and start focusing on helping the victims," she said.

Staff writer Mark Mueller contributed to this report.

_-- Maureen Kanka defends Megan's Law despite report saying it fails to deter pedophiles_

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I am a bit skeptical of what this law really does for you. and I am saying this as the father of two kids. 

So I visit the web site and learn that there is a registered sex offender living in the apt complex down the block. First of all how accurate is this information? This person could have moved out 4 months ago or maybe they just moved in and I have no way of knowing that the database is up to date. Even if they are still there what do I as a parent about it?

I have always used common sense in teaching my kids about what is appropriate behavior (for a teacher, a stranger, and even relatives) , not to talk or go with strangers, better to be in groups , not to go in someone's home I don't know about. There are rules for online behavior as far as information disclosed etc.

I am not sure if anything that I could do if i knew there was a sex offender down the block.


----------



## Andi (Aug 27, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
So I visit the web site and learn that there is a registered sex offender living in the apt complex down the block. First of all how accurate is this information? This person could have moved out 4 months ago or maybe they just moved in and I have no way of knowing that the database is up to date. Even if they are still there what do I as a parent about it?

Once a criminal gets out of prison they are automatically on parole for a certain time, right? And then they have to let the authorities know where they live, correct? But then again, who checks the accuracy of that information, regularly nonetheless?
What I will say is that IMO only people who committed sex crimes to the extent of rape, child molestation etc should be on these websites. Anyone who had consensual sex with a minor (or something along those lines) and is therefore charged with rape does not belong on a sex offender website along with actual criminals like pedophiles and rapists!


----------



## divadoll (Aug 27, 2010)

BTW. In Canada, it is called Sexual Assault. The word 'RAPE' has been removed from the criminal code. So you don't even know what crime they had committed.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Aug 31, 2010)

Momofthreeboys

All I know is I stand by my words of Wishing the sex offenders Pain/death I Do wish major pain to Sex Ofenders of children Not to the accused But to The Actual offenders !! As for Murderers As bad as they may be I would rather live by a Woman Murderer than a Child Molester Any Day Someone who would hurt innocent beautiful beings is pure evil The worst in the world in my Eyes!!! &amp; besides when lookin up these offenders it tells you how many times &amp; where &amp; the age of the victim So we parents get a good idea of this person &amp; not just assume that "A" sex offenders victim was a child! &amp; even IF your 5.3 % Dont reoffend doesnt mean Im gona take the chance &amp; Trust them!!! We as parents will be Scared as well as angry &amp; have every right to!


----------

